# What is the best way to beef up my front end?



## weckel5984 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just bought a 2001 F250 diesel truck. Currently it is completely stock and I would like to hang a plow off it as a backup truck this year. What is the best way within reason to beef up the front so it won't sag or get beat up as bad?


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Air bags in the front, or maybe add another leaf or two?


----------



## weckel5984 (Sep 2, 2011)

thats what i was thinking but wasnt sure if there were other options


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

FWIW,

I pulled my springs out and took them to a local spring shop, where they rearched, installed new spring sliders, installed a new leaf or two, gave me my 3" of newly found height, new bushings, and made them brandy spanking new.

BEST investment you can make, as when my plow goes on the truck, the truck is barely affected at all, height wise. As a matter of fact, it rides much nicer with the plow on ...

BTW,

It's the shops policy that they make the new springs in the military style HD setup where they counterwrap the spring eye end with a second protective roll of steel. This "military" style wrap protects the main spring (which you see in the picture has been replaced) from impacts and potential breakage. By wrapping the main spring with the second leaf, you're ensuring that if there was damage to the main spring during plowing, or just regular driving, that it wouldn't go anywhere, potentially killing the driver in an accident. They also said it's MANDATORY that the spring u-bolts be replaced, as they're designed to be used only ONCE, then thrown away, as they are "stretched" upon initial install. THey also require that you re-torque them after a couple hundred miles as they tend to loosen up a bit. Great advice from the local spring guys is worth it's weight in gold


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

On a F-250 Ford makes 3 diffrent spring ratings 4800 , 5400 and 6000 . You could have 6K springs and need no help , if not factory springs are cheap and easy to change yourself.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

jmac5058;1646973 said:


> On a F-250 Ford makes 3 diffrent spring ratings 4800 , 5400 and 6000 . You could have 6K springs and need no help , if not factory springs are cheap and easy to change yourself.


^ This right here. Just buy the new springs, they are about $200 or so for the pair. I believe they are "X" codes.


----------



## weckel5984 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thats what Ill probably do. Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

I put X codes, the 6,000 lb springs, on my F250 along with a levelling kit. Also put 2" blocks on the rear because the front came up so much. My stock springs were sagging badly. Now, its a little stiff unloaded, but with the plow, rides like a Cadi. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I have factory "X" codes. When I put my dumpbed on it sagged the rear. Added lift blocks in the rear. Going to add a leaf in the rear too. Now,to bring up the front a little there is a company that makes a longer shackle. I bought the 1.5" ones. I still have not put them on yet. I have to get new bolts first.


----------

